# 455 engine question



## Cpldavis37 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just picked up a rebuilt 1971 455 bored .30 with a comp cam, forged pistons and some other goodies. It also has a set of number #13 heads. That being said I am replacing my stock 350. The 455 was going into an auto trans. car and I have a saginaw 4 spd. Will the flywheel and clutch just bolt in or do I have to change anything else? 

I was going to stay with the 350 but this deal was too sweet to pass up. Got the Motor, headers, new starter, new alternator, new edelbrock 1407 carb, new powersteering pump and all the brackets and pullies for $1300.00.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It should be an easy swap. MAKE sure you have a threaded hole in the block for the Z bar ball...AND that the fly wheel end of the 455 crankshaft will accept a pilot bearing!!!!!! :cheers Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I "believe" it should just bolt right up. I have a 455 backed by a saginaw 4 speed. I bought it that way. I have alot of documentation, but nothing was said about a different clutch or flywheel being added. It was mentioned about resurfacing the flywheel... They went so far as to document every piece of sandpaper they bought. Now that's overkill.....


----------

